# Andrey Pavlovich Petrov (1930 - 2006)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian Soviet St Petersburg composer, friend of Dmitri Shostakovich, who became famous because of his film music (+80 films). Lightweight Sunny Soviet uplifting & very addictive 'André Rieu' tunes.

Melody Andrey Pavlovich Petrov. Performed by Yaroslav Dmitrievich Alekseev















Andrey Petrov - Music for Films / Андрей Петров - Музыка из кинофильмов















Concert "Kinoshlyagery Andrei Petrov," the 85th anniversary of the composer (Moscow 11.22.2015)















Petersburg Andrei Petrov















Andrei Petrov Valse from the movie "Beware Of Automobile"


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Andrei Petrov Valse from the movie "St. Petersburg Mysteries















Andrei Petrov March from the movie "Old, Old Fairytale"






Andrei Petrov Melody from the movie "The Tear-Jerker Romance






A. Petrov - Autumn Marathon















Andrei Petrov "Underwater World"






Andrei Petrov Overture "The Taming of the Fire"






"Ave Eva" by the Russian composer Andrei Petrov















Andrei Petrov: "The Creation of the World" Ballet Suite















Andrey Petrov - Pathetic Poem / Андрей Петров - Патетическая поэма


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Andrei Petrov - The Sea and the City (soviet library music, 1966, USSR)















Andrey Petrov (1930-2006) : Violin Concerto (1983)















A.Petrov, The Master and Margarita,Symphony-Fantasia















Andrei Petrov: "Russia of Bells", Fantasy for Orchestra on a Theme by M. Mussorgsky















A.Petrov,The Creation,Suite No.3 from Ballet


----------

